# Can I fit 215/75 16 tyres & rims in place of my 205/75 1



## 128972 (Oct 23, 2009)

Presumably they are just a little wider ? does anyone have any advice ?

thanks in anticipation


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

IF it's anything like a car, using different size tyres will effect your speedo.
How much is hard to say, but to know what other size tyres will fity you can work it out like this.

205 is the width in mm
75 is the profile... the 'thickness' of the tyre... this is a percentage of the width... i.e. 75% of 205mm = 153.75
16 is the rim in inches.

The goal is to try to stick to standard profile... in your case 153.75 mm

Going up to 217/75 x 16 would give you a profile of 161.25 mm, using a profile of 70 would give 150.5mm which would be nearer.

w


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

wilse said:


> IF it's anything like a car, using different size tyres will effect your speedo.
> How much is hard to say, but to know what other size tyres will fity you can work it out like this.
> 
> 205 is the width in mm
> ...


Or do it the easy way and use this.

http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html

But what is the last digit of your current tyre size .....?


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*tyre size*

Thats handy to know Stanner,

Could that be why my satnav speed and the speedo are different?

Take care Les :wink:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: tyre size*



tinkering said:


> Thats handy to know Stanner,
> 
> Could that be why my satnav speed and the speedo are different?
> 
> Take care Les :wink:


Sure is - speedos must not under-read by law, but can over-read up to 10% (I think).

<Edit> Got that wrong way round at first.


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*tyre sizes*

Cheers, I can now tell the OH that I am not doing 75 mph because the speedo is fast :lol:

Take care Les :wink:


----------



## 128972 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Great advice - thanks for that !*

Thankyou all ííííííí!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres*

Tyre Bible


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

If you use non standard tyres you will have to ensure the tyre does not foul the wheelarches. I have used oversized tyres in the past (on a sportscar) and the front tyres fouled the wheelarches on lock and on rough ground as the suspension dipped. It turned out to be a rather expensive mistake but I would ask your local tyre dealer for advice.

As for the speedo reading you can use your sat nav for accuracy. Although an inaccurate speedo is not ideal nobody could ever find out and of course as mentioned speedos are inaccurate in any case.


----------

